# Is it upgradeble?



## MickOG (Jun 13, 2020)

Greetings.

I'm wondering if my


> HP Laptop 17-by0xxx


 is upgradeable.

If so, what SSD would be recommended to use?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Please use our TSG System Information Tool to verify your machine  Copy and paste the result here.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If you don't know how to perform the request in post #2, please advise us what the serial number(S/N) and product number{P/N) on your HP laptop is so it can be correctly identified and its support site can be located.

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## MickOG (Jun 13, 2020)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.9
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit, Build 18362, Installed 20190905013933.000000-240
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-7200U CPU @ 2.50GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 142 Stepping 9, CPU Count: 4
Total Physical RAM: 16 GB
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 620, 1024 MB
Hard Drives: C: 914 GB (631 GB Free); D: 16 GB (1 GB Free);
Motherboard: HP 84CA, ver KBC Version 74.31, s/n PHTGF00WBBB4JT
System: Insyde, ver HPQOEM - 0, s/n 5CG8378LXK
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated

@Couriant


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You appear to have a *HP 17-by0000 Laptop PC* which was purchased on October 24, 2018 and came with Windows 10 Home 64-bit.
Is that correct?

If you browse through this list or look at the stickers on the case, you should be able to locate the exact model number laptop you have.

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

You have the maximum RAM allowed so you cannot upgrade that.

I am assuming you have an SSD installed, but it should have NVMe capability, which is the faster of the two, but more expensive, especially since it comes in 250GB - 500GB usually, which is less than what you have now.

It looks like your hard drive is at about 30-35% capacity used? So in my opinion, I wouldn't change it out.


----------



## MickOG (Jun 13, 2020)

Couriant said:


> You have the maximum RAM allowed so you cannot upgrade that.
> 
> I am assuming you have an SSD installed, but it should have NVMe capability, which is the faster of the two, but more expensive, especially since it comes in 250GB - 500GB usually, which is less than what you have now.
> 
> It looks like your hard drive is at about 30-35% capacity used? So in my opinion, I wouldn't change it out.


No SSD currently. Just a harddrive. Is it upgradeable?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Please confirm your model number: https://support.hp.com/us-en/product/hp-17-by0000-laptop-pc/20395856/document/c00033108

Other than that, I did see that some of the models have SATA drive in there. https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Inch-Internal-MZ-76Q1T0B-AM/dp/B07L3D19MY/ may work for you. NVMe is the fastest.

I guess prices are dropping now.... https://www.amazon.com/CS3030-Internal-Solid-State-Drive/dp/B07MW9NJSH/ this should work, but please confirm your product number so we can confirm which hard drives are compatible.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

James:
I requested the correct model number yesterday, but I got no reply.
The serial number in the log didn't help.
There are 100+ model numbers within the 17-by0000 series laptop.

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## MickOG (Jun 13, 2020)

flavallee said:


> James:
> I requested the correct model number yesterday, but I got no reply.
> The serial number in the log didn't help.
> There are 100+ model numbers within the 17-by0000 series laptop.
> ...





Couriant said:


> Please confirm your model number: https://support.hp.com/us-en/product/hp-17-by0000-laptop-pc/20395856/document/c00033108
> 
> Other than that, I did see that some of the models have SATA drive in there. https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Inch-Internal-MZ-76Q1T0B-AM/dp/B07L3D19MY/ may work for you. NVMe is the fastest.
> 
> I guess prices are dropping now.... https://www.amazon.com/CS3030-Internal-Solid-State-Drive/dp/B07MW9NJSH/ this should work, but please confirm your product number so we can confirm which hard drives are compatible.


Evening. Sorry about the late reply, product number is: 4WW74UA#ABA


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

It looks like you have the HP 17-BY0021DX... and now for some reason HP site is now showing this info too lol

Here is the product specifications of this machine

The technical/service manual shows 7mm SATA drives and NVMe drives.

I would suggest a NVMe drive as I mentioned. I don't know quality brands, but I am sure PNY is a good one.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*HP 17-by0021dx Notebook PC* (support site)

You might want to add and save this site in your browsers favorites/bookmarks lists so you can quickly refer to it when needed.

--------------------------------------------------


----------

